# Vertical Punch



## chinaboxer (Sep 29, 2009)

Here's a tutorial i shot on how and why the "wing chun" vertical punch works.

http://www.thechinaboxer.com/2009/09/08/straight-punch-basics/

take care and peace!

Jin


----------



## geezer (Oct 6, 2009)

chinaboxer said:


> Here's a tutorial i shot on how and why the "wing chun" vertical punch works.
> 
> http://www.thechinaboxer.com/2009/09/08/straight-punch-basics/
> take care and peace!  --Jin



Jin, I love that you post these well made videos explaining your approach to Wing Chun. They make it possible to see exactly what you are talking about rather than going-on quibbling over terms like we sometimes do down in the Wing Chun forum. 

One question. I notice that your student positions his fist almost palm-up like a tan-sau, rather than in the vertical "sun-fist" alignment we use for a chest level or higher straight punch. Any comment on this?


----------



## Aikicomp (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice video, explanation and demo. Well done and presented clearly and concisely.

Michael


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 6, 2009)

chinaboxer said:


> Here's a tutorial i shot on how and why the "wing chun" vertical punch works.
> 
> http://www.thechinaboxer.com/2009/09/08/straight-punch-basics/
> 
> ...



Is this the video you intended to show?  I saw an interesting piece on the straight punch, but not one on the vertical fist.  Am I missing something?

PS: I'm interested because we use the vertical fist in Isshinryu.


----------



## chinaboxer (Oct 7, 2009)

geezer said:


> Jin, I love that you post these well made videos explaining your approach to Wing Chun. They make it possible to see exactly what you are talking about rather than going-on quibbling over terms like we sometimes do down in the Wing Chun forum.
> 
> One question. I notice that your student positions his fist almost palm-up like a tan-sau, rather than in the vertical "sun-fist" alignment we use for a chest level or higher straight punch. Any comment on this?


thanks for the kind words. yea, i agree, they say a "picture" is worth a thousand words, and that's why i put up these videos, so i can "show" you, instead of "tell" you something that i want to share.

to answer your question, i will hopefully "show" you in a video that touches on your question. this would also be a good video for Bill Mattocks since he also practices the vertical punch.

http://www.thechinaboxer.com/2009/09/05/power-of-the-stretch/


----------



## chinaboxer (Oct 7, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Is this the video you intended to show?  I saw an interesting piece on the straight punch, but not one on the vertical fist.  Am I missing something?
> 
> PS: I'm interested because we use the vertical fist in Isshinryu.


hmm..maybe you saw the video i did on "chain punching"...

http://www.thechinaboxer.com/2009/09/08/chain-punching-basics/


----------



## gocrywolf (Nov 29, 2009)

I am really impressed with this video. Among my sparring team in Pittsburgh I am one of the more experienced fighters and I always try to push the importance of the basic action in combat. Your video represents very well the power and complexity of the simplest art and you explanations were both informative and descriptive. I plan to use this demonstration as a tutorial clip for my team.

  Heavy bows.


----------

